# 1965 GTO Ram Air Restorations Exhaust Manifolds - Downpipe Question



## hooperk (May 21, 2010)

Okay I just purchased the Ram Air Restorations RM1/RM2 Exhaust Manifolds (3bolt) for my 1965 GTO. I also purchased a set of stainless downpipes from Pypes that are 2.25" to 2.5" (3bolt also):confused. The downpipes do no fit the Ram Air Restoration exhaust manifolds. It appears that either the bolt circle or bolt spacing does not match. Has anyone experienced this problem? Any suggestions on where to get a set of SS downpipes for the Ram Air Restoration Exhaust Manifolds? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

If you have 2 1/2 inch R.A.R.E. manifolds, then you need 2 1/2 inch Pypes downpipes for R.A. manifolds. Maybe you can return them and get the right ones. Check their website


----------

